# SA smart tv in NZ



## donovankilroe

Hey all, was wondering if it was a viable thought to purchase an Lg smart tv here in SA before going to Nz. It looks like it will be compatible as both countries use Pal and the price is really good. What are your thoughts guys?


----------



## escapedtonz

donovankilroe said:


> Hey all, was wondering if it was a viable thought to purchase an Lg smart tv here in SA before going to Nz. It looks like it will be compatible as both countries use Pal and the price is really good. What are your thoughts guys?


Na forget it. I'm sure the Freeview won't work in nz. Our uk LED tv's work fine but the Freeview doesn't. In my opinion tvs are really well priced here. There are many deals. I'm biding my time at the moment as the prices are plummeting. Looking to get at least a 65" LED ULTRA HD Smart 3D tv for under 4 grand NZ. Wouldnt get anything less to future proof oneself for a few years.


----------



## donovankilroe

The 50 inch Lg smart full Hd 3d is going for equivalent to 1000nzd here but the freebies is a bit concerning, no use getting if it's not 100% compatible. Thx for the input


----------



## escapedtonz

donovankilroe said:


> The 50 inch Lg smart full Hd 3d is going for equivalent to 1000nzd here but the freebies is a bit concerning, no use getting if it's not 100% compatible. Thx for the input


That's pretty cheap. You won't find a 50 inch smart full HD 3D tv here for less than $2k at the moment. The prices are coming down all the time and I very much doubt the Freeview would work like I said. Shouldn't be any issues with the smart bits. It should connect to WiFi here and be able to get on the Internet. 
Have a look on www.harveynorman.co.nz for average high street prices here.
Also, there is no 3D service on sky here. In all honesty the sky service is crap compared to the same in the us and uk. There is no 3D subscription channels. You'd most likely have to have something like Netflix etc if you wanted to watch something in 3D ?
Not really that we'll up on the subject having little time to watch TV.


----------



## donovankilroe

Oh, great! Thanks for the feedback, bit of catch 22 situation. Gonna have to ponder on this one a bit, at that price it might be worth the chance.


----------

